
Ubuntu 20.04 Shows Your OEM’s Logo on the Boot Screen - ducaale
https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/03/ubuntu-20-04-oem-boot-splash
======
slipheen
Here's a link to the FAQ on the subject
[https://hansdegoede.livejournal.com/20632.html](https://hansdegoede.livejournal.com/20632.html)

It includes instructions to disable-

4) Getting rid of the vendor-logo/firmware-splash being shown while Fedora is
booting?

If you don't want the firmware-splash to be used as background during boot,
you can switch plymouth to the spinner theme, which is identical to the new
bgrt theme, except that it does not use the firmware-splash as background, to
do this execute the following command from a terminal: "sudo plymouth-set-
default-theme -R spinner"

Note that the kernel will restore the vendor-logo early on at boot in case it
got damaged by e.g. option ROM messages. If you are switching to the spinner
theme you may also want to add "video=efifb:nobgrt" to your kernel
commandline. See 7 below for how to edit the kernel commandline.

------
mroshangara
That's cool. Fedora is doing it for some tim now and I really like it.

If you have ThinkPad you can customize that boot logo with whatever you want
via bios update. Not sure about IdeaPads though.

